# yeast infections with ibs?



## mads917 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi all! I'm new to all of this and, admittedly, have sort of self-diagnosed myself with IBS-A. I've always been rather healthy, but 2015 has been the year of illnesses, doctor appointments, and frustration. I'm 20 years old & currently in nursing school (which is a whole load of stress in itself.) I've been doing a whole lot of research to place why I am suddenly having horrible intestinal issues and why they flare up. Finally coming to the conclusion that it's most likely IBS (I will be seeing a gastroenterologist soon to be completely certain), I find myself here with a question: have any of you ladies experienced recurrent yeast infections associated with IBS? I am faithful about hygiene, treating the onset of symptoms, etc., but am now experiencing my third yeast infection in the past two months. It's like nothing I do is helping, and dealing with all of my tummy issues flaring up and trying to keep track of triggers all at the same time is a bit overwhelming. Does this seem to be at all related to IBS or another issue entirely? Would appreciate any feedback! Thanks in advance!


----------



## daneekaj (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey, Girl.

I'm 20 as well and just graduated nursing school! Hope it's treating you well and you're taking care of yourself. I know how stressful it can be. I am under the conclusion that IBS is a stress related syndrome, and since finishing school my IBS has gotten almost completely better!! Look into stress management to help with your gut pain. I know it seems very physical, but I think a lot of it is psychological. Which is encouraging, because there is definite ways to get better! Good luck nursing. It is well worth it!!

As to the yeast infections, gosh, I hate those things. I actually do struggle with this as well, but never connected it to IBS. Clever, you. However, the evidence states that there is no connection:

Comment in: 
Postgrad Med J. 1993 Jan;69(807):80.
The role of faecal Candida albicans in the pathogenesis of food-intolerant irritable bowel syndrome.
Middleton SJ, Coley A, Hunter JO.
Department of Gastroenterology, Addenbrooke's Hospital, Cambridge, UK.
Candida albicans was sought in stool samples from 38 patients with irritable bowel syndrome and 20 healthy controls. In only three patients with irritable bowel syndrome was C. albicans discovered and these patients had either recently received antibiotics or the stool sample had been delayed more than 24 hours in transit. C. albicans was isolated from none of the control stool samples. *We conclude that C. albicans is not involved in the aetiology of the irritable bowel syndrome.*
PMID: 1437926

AND another....

The Australasian Society of Clinical Immunology and Allergy has issued this paper on Allergy testing and treatments."
ASCIA Position Statement: 
*Unorthodox Techniques for the Diagnosis and Treatment of Allergy*, Asthma and Immune Disorders 
Dr Raymond J. Mullins on behalf of the Education Committee, ASCIA October 2004
*"INAPPROPRIATE TESTING*
*Chronic Candidiasis
Use: Treatment of a variety of ailments including allergy, irritable bowel, food allergy and intolerance, autoimmunity, arthritis and psychological conditions.*
Method: This approach is based on the concept that imbalance of gut flora results in overgrowth of Candida albicans within the gut. Release of fungal toxins results in a variety of symptoms including fatigue, arthritis, irritable bowel, food intolerance as well as psychological symptoms. These toxins weaken the immune system, predisposing to further symptoms from ingested foods and toxins. Treatment centres on dietary supplements, administration of antifungal drugs such as nystatin, and restriction of "Candida friendly" foods such as those containing sugars, yeast or molds. 
*Evidence: Candida is a normal gut organism, and immune responses (antibodies, cell mediated responses) to this organism are both expected and observed in healthy controls as well as those allegedly suffering from this condition. There is no evidence of overgrowth of Candida or altered immune responses to this organism in patients complaining of this syndrome. There is neither a scientific rationale nor published evidence that elimination of Candida with diets or anti-fungal therapy is useful for management."*
http://www.allergy.o.../unorthodox.htm

So apparently an overgrowth of candidas is not connected to IBS in the gut, but of course these studies are not about vaginal yeast infections. I think that perhaps because our immune systems are usually a bit shaky, we may not have the ability to maintain our vaginal flora as easily as some gals do. Not much I can tell you except what you can find on google -- urinate before and after sex, don't douche, wipe from front to back, so on so on. Sorry, girlie. I sympathize.

Kick nursing school in the butt!!!!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I think they are connected.


----------

